# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.2 >  У кого есть новая обработка ЗагрузкаДанныхИзТабличног оДокумента для 8.2?

## qwertylion

УТ 11.4.6 может кто сталкивался, старая выдает ошибку {ВнешняяОбработка.Загрузка  ДанныхИзТабличногоДокумен  та.МодульОбъекта(1984)}: Поле объекта не обнаружено (ЭлементыФормы)
				Для каждого ЭлементФормы Из Форма.ЭлементыФормы Цикл

хотя на ут 11.4.5 все работало

----------


## AleksSF

> УТ 11.4.6 может кто сталкивался, старая выдает ошибку {ВнешняяОбработка.Загрузка  ДанныхИзТабличногоДокумен  та.МодульОбъекта(1984)}: Поле объекта не обнаружено (ЭлементыФормы)
> 				Для каждого ЭлементФормы Из Форма.ЭлементыФормы Цикл
> 
> хотя на ут 11.4.5 все работало


На диске ИТС есть. Если лень искать скажи куда, залью.

----------


## qwertylion

если  можно на qwertylion@rambler.ru

----------

Andrey1378 (03.04.2013)

----------


## Valo

Если не сложно, залейте еще на почту zaremo4k@yandex.ru

----------


## rom@nыч

и мне плз: roman-sln@yandex.ru

----------


## AleksSF

> и мне плз: roman-sln@yandex.ru


Если тут много таких, кому ИТС не открыть, скажите куда, положу на рассылку:confused:

----------


## mfp

> Если тут много таких, кому ИТС не открыть, скажите куда, положу на рассылку:confused:


Дайте и мне пож-та mfp@bk.ru

----------


## Ntt2010

Очень нужно тоже этот файлик... :blush: ЗагрузкаДанныхИзТабличног  оДокумента.epf для 8.2. Или подскажите где лежит. Спасибо

----------


## AleksSF

> Очень нужно тоже этот файлик... :blush: ЗагрузкаДанныхИзТабличног  оДокумента.epf для 8.2. Или подскажите где лежит. Спасибо


На любом диске ИТС

----------


## Ded2

> Если тут много таких, кому ИТС не открыть, скажите куда, положу на рассылку


На депозитфалы, например, залейте пожалуйста. очень надобно:drinks:

_Добавлено через 18 часов 5 минут 18 секунд_



> Очень нужно тоже этот файлик... ЗагрузкаДанныхИзТабличног  оДокумента.epf для 8.2. Или подскажите где лежит. Спасибо


Можно взять здесь: http://www.1c-pro.ru/index.php?showtopic=22744
У мня сразу отказывалась открываться, мол версия 1с не подходит.
Поэтому сначала открыл в конфигураторе и на вопрос о необходимости конвертации документа ответил утвердительно.
...заработало:vseok:

----------


## AleksSF

:dance:


> На депозитфалы, например, залейте пожалуйста. очень надобно:drinks:
> 
> _Добавлено через 18 часов 5 минут 18 секунд_
> 
> 
> Можно взять здесь: http://www.1c-pro.ru/index.php?showtopic=22744
> У мня сразу отказывалась открываться, мол версия 1с не подходит.
> Поэтому сначала открыл в конфигураторе и на вопрос о необходимости конвертации документа ответил утвердительно.
> ...заработало:vseok:


Выложил на http://depositfiles.com/files/tp39getli  это для 8.2. 8.1 я уже больше года не пользуюсь. :vseok:

----------

Dinozavr (30.10.2012), utalex (13.10.2011)

----------


## Ded2

> Выложил на http://depositfiles.com/files/tp39getli это для 8.2. 8.1 я уже больше года не пользуюсь.


Спасибо! Забираю.:drinks:

----------


## DzDe

Открываю эти вали модули у себя в 1с, а там чистая форма в чем дело как это исправить?:mad:

----------


## qwertylion

> УТ 11.4.6 может кто сталкивался, старая выдает ошибку {ВнешняяОбработка.Загрузка  ДанныхИзТабличногоДокуме нта.МодульОбъекта(1984)}: Поле объекта не обнаружено (ЭлементыФормы)
> Для каждого ЭлементФормы Из Форма.ЭлементыФормы Цикл
> 
> хотя на ут 11.4.5 все работало


по поводу ошибки, решено путем создания нового пользователя, сейчас все ок

----------


## AleksSF

> Открываю эти вали модули у себя в 1с, а там чистая форма в чем дело как это исправить?:mad:


По конретнее что за проблема. Я у этой обработкой все время справочники загоняю и все нормально:confused:

----------


## DzDe

Скачал этот модуль, который должен импорт из Екселя делать, написала мол нужна конвертировать (8.1 в 8.2), конвертировал, запускаю, а там на форме ничего нет, ну вообще ни кнопки, ничего .

----------


## VladSPB

Добрый день! Помогите кто может! Использовал  ЗагрузкаДанныхИзТабличног  оДокумента.epf для 8.2 - проблем не было, после последней загрузки данныйх выдается такая ошибка - {ВнешняяОбработка.Загрузка  ДанныхИзТабличногоДокумен  та.МодульОбъекта(1984)}: Поле объекта не обнаружено (ЭлементФормы). Перепробовал все - не помогает. Ставил пустую конфигурацию - в ней работает эта обработка - в конфигурации моей - появляется ошибка. 8.2 последняя, УТ 11 тоже последняя

----------


## Tetur

Добрый день.У меня такая же проблемы.Кто может помочь?

_Добавлено через 5 минут 59 секунд_
Помоги.Такая же проблема.

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 41 секунду_
Скачал этот модуль, который должен импорт из Екселя делать, написала мол нужна конвертировать (8.1 в 8.2), конвертировал, запускаю, а там на форме ничего нет, ну вообще ни кнопки, ничего .

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 11 секунд_
Проблема в Управление торговлей, редакция 11 (11.0.4.6)

----------


## dakarus

Ребята, помогите, номенклатура этим модулем загружается нормально, а вот при попытке загрузить цены выдает: "Поле объекта не найдено(цена)". У меня 1С 8.2, Управление торговлей редакция 2.3.

Модуль вообще нормально работает с 8.2/8.1И?

----------


## mettall

> Добрый день.У меня такая же проблемы.Кто может помочь?
> 
> _Добавлено через 5 минут 59 секунд_
> 
> Помоги.Такая же проблема.
> 
> _Добавлено через 1 минуту 41 секунду_
> Скачал этот модуль, который должен импорт из Екселя делать, написала мол нужна конвертировать (8.1 в 8.2), конвертировал, запускаю, а там на форме ничего нет, ну вообще ни кнопки, ничего .
> 
> ...



Пустой экран и нечего, помогите нам уже)

----------


## CyberNut

> Пустой экран и нечего, помогите нам уже)


Если при открытии обработки на 8.2 видите пустую форму, значит открываете ее в режиме управляемого приложения.
Попробуйте открыть в обычном режиме в толстом клиенте.

Пример работы с обработкой можно посмотреть тут: Загрузка прайс-листа с картинками в 1С

----------


## aklimkin

Привет, случилась и у меня такая же ерунда.
{ВнешняяОбработка.Загрузка ДанныхИзТабличногоДокумен та.МодульОбъекта(1984)}: Поле объекта не обнаружено (ЭлементыФормы)
и все также как описано выше.
Сделал просто - при ошибке вышел в конфигуратор по ней, закомментировал все что выводило на ошибку, после чего обработка задышала.
Запустил ее, затем снова раскомментировал все - и она так и шла дальше нормально. Короче явная недоработка чья-то. Видимо или ссылки где-то не соответствуют(может файл перемещен был екселевский) - непонятно, но проблему решил таким путем. А иначе мучался - частенько обработка переставала работать, ... такая.

----------


## alex_boy

Где сказать загрузку по УТ11

----------


## AleksSF

На диске ИТС

----------


## alex_boy

Смотрю ИТС апрель 2012. Там есть под УТ 10.3.

----------


## AleksSF

Она универсальная не привязана к конфигурации

----------


## alex_boy

Согласен, но для УТ 11. Там тонкий клиент..

----------


## bvn_kam

Прежде чем постить дай да дай, внимательнее читайте посты, такая тема уже пробегала, ссылка на скачку валяется там же!

----------

